# Worm in soil



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

Saw this about 3in deep in the soil of my viv tonight. I scanned the rest of the tank and it seems like the only one. Any idea on an ID? I was thinking fungus gnat larvae or possibly a nematode? Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

You should expect to find worms in your substrate. This looks like a fly larva. Nematodes are thread-thin when they aren't too small to be seen at all.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I'd say too large for a fungus gnat. Worms in substrate aren't really a concern unless there's a massive number of them. It's dirt, that's where worms live.


----------



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> You should expect to find worms in your substrate. This looks like a fly larva. Nematodes are thread-thin when they aren't too small to be seen at all.





Betta132 said:


> I'd say too large for a fungus gnat. Worms in substrate aren't really a concern unless there's a massive number of them. It's dirt, that's where worms live.


Yea I checked on it again today and it hasn't moved at all. Either its dead or my eyes deceived me and its a suspicious looking plant root. Thanks for the replies and advice!


----------

